# Did you know the new ICC/ANSI A117.1-2009 has a new Type C  dwelling unit ?



## mark handler (Jan 5, 2012)

Did you know the new ICC/ANSI A117.1-2009 has a new Type C  dwelling unit ?


----------



## jpranch (Jan 5, 2012)

Did you know that it is ICC A117.1-09? No ANSI?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 5, 2012)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Did you know that it is ICC A117.1-09? No ANSI?


Yes, I did.... Habit....


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 6, 2012)

It's been awhile and I had difficulty trying to lip read the work study group discussion about visitability; many people had not realize local zoning ordinance played a part in preventing implementation so laws have to be written to supersede same.

http://bsj.iccsafe.org/february/features/accesshousingp2.html

Francis


----------



## jpranch (Jan 6, 2012)

Mark, I just noticed it this week. So what happened to ANSI?


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 6, 2012)

It is still an ANSI Standard.  A117.1


----------



## brudgers (Jan 6, 2012)

Deleted snark


----------



## mark handler (Jan 6, 2012)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Mark, I just noticed it this week. So what happened to ANSI?


ICC Politics


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jan 6, 2012)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> It's been awhile and I had difficulty trying to lip read the work study group discussion about visitability; many people had not realize local zoning ordinance played a part in preventing implementation so laws have to be written to supersede same.http://bsj.iccsafe.org/february/features/accesshousingp2.html
> 
> Francis


Thanks for posting.  You should post that in the Zoning Forum as well and see if any Planners have any thoughts on topic too.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 6, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting. You should post that in the Zoning Forum as well and see if any Planners have any thoughts on topic too.


http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?7336-Accessible-Entrance&p=70395#post70395

Sound advice, Thanks!

Francis


----------



## brudgers (Jan 6, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> ICC Politics


  AKA, unwillingness to use established standards for document revision. Same reason NFPA could not be a part of ICC, I suspect.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 6, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> AKA, unwillingness to use established standards for document revision. Same reason NFPA could not be a part of ICC, I suspect.


Or the federal goverment with ADAAG vs ANSI 117.1


----------



## tbz (Jan 11, 2012)

Not to walk off topic, but the whole visitability requirement for privately owned homes, private condo interior area and town houses is just wrong in my book.

We have a client, purchased (2) condo's side by side opened the walls between them, raised the entire interior floor 11 inches from hallway level, then has multiple rooms 3-4 steps up, The condo's have 14' ceilings to start with so lots of play.

Installing HR on cheap ramp inside condo to get up to the raised floor level on secondary entrance, which is a play room, everyone knows 15 minutes after the CO is issued the ramp and handrails are coming out and the area is becoming a closet.

If people buy something to live in, once in the door certain things big brother should just leave alone.

Go ahead Mark...........


----------



## fatboy (Jan 11, 2012)

"If people buy something to live in, once in the door certain things big brother should just leave alone."

I concur.......100%


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

fatboy said:
			
		

> "If people buy something to live in, once in the door certain things big brother should just leave alone."I concur.......100%


I find myself telling people not to tell me about it unless you want our office involved. Some shut up, some can't help but make me send out an inspector.


----------



## tbz (Jan 12, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> I find myself telling people not to tell me about it unless you want our office involved. Some shut up, some can't help but make me send out an inspector.


If people want to live inside a house or condo which has stairs going in and out of every room, well I don't see it being right that Uncle Sammy should say you can't have it., lets face it people, no contractor is going to spend the money to make a condo with 9 different floor level changes.  That is a personal choice and some bucks besides it.  But, the AHJ is making them put in ramps, which the owner just purchased aluminum freestanding sections designed with screws to attach and be hidden under the nosing edges.  You can be sure when you walk through the place they will be gone 2 days after inspection, no one has said a word, but just by looking at them and the apartment a five year old can draw a line----from dot to dot.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 12, 2012)

It does not have to meet accessibility if one has purchased the unit to build; however when putting it back on the market the condition is the new purchaser can require it be made accessible at the sellers expense is the interpretation we received.  Same thing if they were to rent it out it has to be made accessible.

On a another front a proposal has been made to allow half of the type B to be type C when it reached a higher percentage of units required in R-2 for other than apartments . . . and R-3.  Exceptions in existing building of course.

Francis


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm with ya, tbz and fatboy!

pc1


----------

